# Osama Bin Laden is Dead!!!



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Reports indicate Osama Bin Laden is dead!!! Obama to have a press conference to confirm and detail the circumstances!!! Woot!!!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

Osama is not dead until Trump sees the death certificate. The LONG form certificate!

In seriousness, my immediate reaction was "America! #+^* Yeah!" but I am afraid that this event will strengthen the fanaticism of Al-Qaeda since he will now be viewed as a martyr. I am afraid of the repercussions that could follow.

Am I glad he is dead? Yes, but if it was such a simple operation to take him out, why not take him into US custody? He could have provided valuable information and could have faced his charges in a military trial. I do not feel like he faced justice, but I hope that many families and friends of the victims of 9-11 will have some closure.

I feel like this is an important symbolic death but an overall empty victory. How much money have we spent over the past decade to come to this? How many trillions of dollars were spent? How many precious, priceless lives were lost? I feel like he could have been caught without the decade of war, the trillions spent, and the lives cut too short. 

You know, America has been at war for a decade... Half my life. I am so used to it that I forget about it. I definately remembered last night.


----------



## jeremy1 (May 6, 2007)

I hope he rots in hell. Man, Monday should have been a holiday.


----------



## Dave-H (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm sure they would have liked to take him alive, but there was a firefight and their priority was to 'get him' at any cost. So, you can sort of see how it might have happened.

Most Americans 'forget about war' in a way. Only a small subset of Americans, a specific demographic that comprises much of our military, seems to know the real costs of war. Most others calculate the cost of war in the form of money


----------



## redchigh (Jul 10, 2010)

JustLikeAPill said:


> Am I glad he is dead? Yes, but if it was such a simple operation to take him out, why not take him into US custody? He could have provided valuable information and could have faced his charges in a military trial. I do not feel like he faced justice, but I hope that many families and friends of the victims of 9-11 will have some closure.
> 
> I feel like this is an important symbolic death but an overall empty victory. How much money have we spent over the past decade to come to this? How many trillions of dollars were spent? How many precious, priceless lives were lost? I feel like he could have been caught without the decade of war, the trillions spent, and the lives cut too short.
> 
> You know, America has been at war for a decade... Half my life. I am so used to it that I forget about it. I definately remembered last night.


Well said.


----------



## Se7eN (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy 4th everyone... Can't believe this thread is not agaist the rules here... But like I said, Happy 4th and congrats to our USA servicemen and women for all they do and have done for our country.


----------

